# NAtrium benzoate



## chopin (Nov 13, 2009)

The best I am finding here in my country is this natrium benzoate thing.
They say here that it is used as a conservant.
I did some research on net but nothing clear.
Can somebody tell me if you use it and what exactly is its function
because the words I heard were not very specific.
Some say it is used for stopping the fermentation, some say it is used for conserving the wine and some say it is used for both.
So.... a mess of information. Need to be clear about it.

Thanks


----------



## Wade E (Nov 13, 2009)

I know nothing about that chem so not much of help and since you havent added where you live to your user area I dont really know where you live so cant help you much.


----------



## cpfan (Nov 13, 2009)

Chopin:

1. Never heard of Natrium benzoate. But, NA is sodium and I have heard of sodium benzoate. But I have never used it in wine making.

2. "Some say it is used for stopping the fermentation, some say it is used for conserving the wine and some say it is used for both." This is what you might read about Potassium metabisulfite. Although it is an inacurate statement.

3. What are you trying to accomplish?

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey Steve, I cant remember the wine forum that we are members of that might be closer to the area where he loves and could probably help him out more. I used to have it bookmarked but an upgrade must have erased it. Could you post that link here for him.


----------



## chopin (Nov 14, 2009)

I live in Albania, too far away from you
What I am trying to accomplish is to find a conservant for wine
since here it's impossible to find that So2 you talk about.
This is the key problem for me right now.
Here I hear words about salicylic acid and natrium benzoate
and I see that you neither use them neither heard of them
so it is becoming a bit of a problem.


----------



## cpfan (Nov 14, 2009)

Wade:

Are you talking about lockwood's UK forum?

If so, it's at http://www.winesathome.co.uk/forum/index.php

Steve


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 14, 2009)

Chopin, I would think you should be able to find a Wine Making supply shop in the UK that would ship the proper supplies to you.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 14, 2009)

Thats the 1 Steve and thanks. I bookmarked it again and hopefully Chopin can jump in there and maybe get some answers that he (oops) or she needs. Check it out Chopin because they probably have more people with the knowledge of your area that can help you out a little better.


----------



## chopin (Nov 14, 2009)

Maybe, Articticsid.

Thanks for your answer and info, Wade and Steve


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 14, 2009)

Chopin, we have a member in here from India, he was having a real difficult time finding supplies. I did ALOT of research and found NOONE in the US, Canada, or the UK that were willing to ship to India.

After even going so far as to call the Indian consultant in New York to know what and if the regulations were regarding shipping to India, I was able to find him several wine making supply dealers in Austaralia that wouls ship to India.

Last we heard he was brewing away, with a smile on his face!!

By this time, he may be the most popular guy in his village!!! LOL

Just wanted to say to you, we'll help if we can. We all love to make are own wine and want to see anyone interested be succesfull in doing the same.
Troy


----------



## chopin (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you, Troy, though I like that "Arcticsid" more, lol
As a matter of fact, yesterday I happpened to know some kind of a professor about vines.
You just needed to ask him about wine and he woudn't stop.
Anyway, when I asked him about conservants of wine, he mentioned so many substabces, I almost got confused. NExt time I see him, I will go with a paper and a pencil and will write them down, and then I will ask you about them, and get the debate going since salycilic acid and natrium benzoate didn't ring any bell here.

Thanks again, Arcticsid


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 15, 2009)

Chop, I AM NOT A CHEMIST, and I guess most everyone in here is not either. But you use the word "conservance" or something like that.

So we can all speak the same language in here, lets call it a preservative.

most everyone in here uses either potsassium metabisulfite, or sodium metabisulfite as a way to protect your wine. from the begining until the end.

Alot of the "additives and chemicals" may seem overwhelming, please don't let these things scare you.

These are common chemicals, and though they may have their own properties if used incorrectly, may not work out well for their intended process.

But I assure you two things: We will help you make wine. And second, we will help you find the proper chemicals and additives to get it done correctly. Your job is to listen and ask question. We are not making the worlds next fuel source, just making wine to share with our friends and something to talk about in here!!

If there is anything else you would like to know, please don't feel bad about asking. We take pleasure in sharing something that, someone, once took the time to teach us. And we want to teach to you also




Troy


----------



## chopin (Nov 15, 2009)

Perfectly ok, Arctic, and thanks again.

I mentioned that professor because I don't believe too much in theory, so I wanted to confront all he said to me with what you know, since I give more value to practice.

I have learned already a lot of things from this forum and I am sure that next summer-auttum, I would be better in this winemaking thing


----------



## Wade E (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok, I never seen the Salicylic acid part here. On that, it is an Beta hydroxy of which we typically dont use in wine making. We use Alpha Hydroxy acids such as Citric, Malic, and Tartaric. Im no scientist or even pretend to be and dont know enough about other names of chemicals so just make sure you have good knowledge of what you might put into your wine over there please. And if you do find these answers please report back and post about it so we can all learn of it.


----------



## chopin (Nov 15, 2009)

That's the problem, Wade.
I am not sure. That's why I am asking all around.

For me, it would have been so great if only lemon juice were enough as preservative.


----------

